# Theopneustia: The Plenary Inspiration of the Holy Scriptures -- L. Gaussen



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 4, 2007)

_Theopneustia: The Plenary Inspiration of the Holy Scriptures_ by L. Gaussen is available online here.


----------



## DTK (May 4, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _Theopneustia: The Plenary Inspiration of the Holy Scriptures_ by L. Gaussen is available online here.


Thanks Andrew. This is one of the very best books on the subject, indeed an older and lesser known classic.

DTK


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 4, 2007)

DTK said:


> Thanks Andrew. This is one of the very best books on the subject, indeed an older and lesser known classic.
> 
> DTK


----------



## D. Paul (May 30, 2007)

*Audio Companions...*

Since owning this book, I have been looking for some audio helps as well on the topic. SermonAudio aside, can anyone suggest someone who is available in MP3? I have John Murray and Alan Cairns speaking on Inspiration. Who else?


----------

